# Rotary Table Question



## Cheeseking (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all -

I recently picked up a Troyke 9" (U-9) horizontal/vertical rotab at a local auction. Seems to be in decent shape and functions properly as far as I can tell.   Very happy thinking about all the neat stuff I'll be able to do once I get it set up with mounting keys, possibly a chuck etc.  Some of the other rotab threads here are very good and gave me lots of ideas.  Anyway,  as with most things I buy at auction, it wasn't as clean and oiled as I prefer.  So I disassembled and am in process thoroughly cleaning everything.   I noticed a couple spring loaded oil cups one at the base and one near the crank handle and assumed that meant the unit is supposed to be filled with oil/lubricant for use.   Upon dis-assembly however, the inside was bone dry except for some grease on the worm/worm gear.   When I go to reassemble, should I fill it with oil, gear lube or just re-grease as I found it?  There are no o-rings or other sealing devices on the shafts or table to base interface that would keep the oil in.  Are the clearances tight enough that any leakage is incidental.  Seems like in the vertical position the oil will leak out especially from the oil cup.  Also there is some backlash in the crank handle vs table motion but it probably only needs a little adjustment.  After studying all the parts I can see the worm shaft is on an eccentric with lock bolts.  I presume that is to take up backlash?  Or is that only to engage/dis-engage the table for free rotation?  Both?  

At this point my thinking is probably go with grease.  The movement (at least what I envision) will be low speed discreet indexing to position vs machining arcs under load.   

I know many of you here have probably been thru the same b-movie so I'll welcome any thoughts or advice regarding lubrication, proper setup and operation.

Ollie


----------



## swatson144 (Jan 9, 2013)

Back lash is the norm in a rotab, and why we only go one way with them...Like a mill table. If you have to go back you go past the backlash and forward again to position.

I always opine that oil is great if it is in use all day every day, and properly oiled, while grease is good if it is going to see occasional use or less.

Mine has oil at this moment, and if it ain't leaking it probably needs more.  Poor design on mine because vertical it holds less oil than horizontal, so I fill it up horizontal and store it horizontal. If I use it vertical I just let it weep onto the mill table and fill it for storage.

Steve


----------



## OldMachinist (Jan 9, 2013)

The Troyke website says their worm sets run in a reservoir of 90 wt gear oil.
http://www.troyke.com/handling.html

You may want to contact them to see if yours is the same.

I uploaded the procedure to adjust the worm here.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/downloads.php?do=file&id=744


----------



## xman_charl (Jan 11, 2013)

My phase II 6" rotary table instructions for...

Lubrication:

fill base cavity with oil using the oil zerts on base, table and
oil plug. Unscrew oil plug prior to lubrication. 

frequently check oil level using sight glass. Do not
use rotary table without adequate oil.

Charl


----------



## fastback (Jan 12, 2013)

+1 on the Phase II directions.  I found that it leaked when stored so I made a wooden base that tilts back 10 or 15 degrees, now I don't have oil all over the place.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks guys.  Im gonna run out to the auto parts store and pick some 90 wt oil.   I called Troyke and the guy on the phone was glad to help even emailed me an exploded drawing of the unit.  Although for some reason the drawing doesnt look the same as the guts in mine even tho the model # is correct. I didnt call him back on it to not be a pest. Interestingly the worm gear in mine is cast iron.  I thought it would be bronze.


----------

